# My Planted Tank



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is the future home of a pair of blue rams.













and I put the extra plants in my 55.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks very nice!! I really like the rock work in the 55. Don't know why, but have really been into rock work lately ;-) Just another fishy cycle for me I guess....lol 

It looks really nice!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Love the setups, good work!


----------

